# How to change title?



## WaryLouka (Apr 25, 2014)

Since I am writing this on my Wii U and the search engine is shit (no offense to the one who designed it) I will ask my question: How do you change the customizable titles?

Edit: the one under your username


----------



## Count Duckula (Apr 25, 2014)

Click on your username in the top right (or the arrow next to it, then 'Personal Details).
"Custom Title:" field.


----------



## WaryLouka (Apr 25, 2014)

Great, I need to be member for this ( Even trough I am not a newcomer anymore )


----------



## Kippykip (Apr 25, 2014)

I think you need to have 100 posts to be a member instead of newcomer


----------



## WaryLouka (Apr 25, 2014)

Kippykip said:


> I think you need to have 100 posts to be a member instead of newcomer


 
I know, but it's ridiculous.
Note it's written on Wikitemp that administrators can change Newcomers -> Members, as written in this page:



> The Newcomers are people who have posted less than 100 messages on the forums. They will remain in this group until 100 posts are reached, regardless of how long they have been on the forum. *(Note: An Administrator can change the group manually on occasions)*


----------



## Kippykip (Apr 25, 2014)

WaryLouka said:


> I know, but it's ridiculous.
> Note it's written on Wikitemp that administrators can change Newcomers -> Members, as written in this page:


 
I suppose what you could do is start a convo e.g. on this thread and raise your posts


----------



## WaryLouka (Apr 25, 2014)

Kippykip said:


> I suppose what you could do is start a convo e.g. on this thread and raise your posts


 
Alright. Why GBAtemp doesn't add more specific ranks? I mean, for example, for posting 666 posts you could say you get the "Demon" rank.
Post your suggestions here.


----------



## Kippykip (Apr 26, 2014)

WaryLouka said:


> Alright. Why GBAtemp doesn't add more specific ranks? I mean, for example, for posting 666 posts you could say you get the "Demon" rank.
> Post your suggestions here.


 
Yeah that'll be a good idea
also 1000 post should be experienced member or something


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 28, 2014)

Consider this your first trial. Use the forums for a bit, have a look at what we have to offer, get to know the locals and _then_ you'll be promoted to a fully-fledged member. You have to understand that as with any site there's a lot of users who register, post once and leave or worse, users who register, make a mess and get banned within the scope of a few days - that's the reason why Newcomers don't have all member privileges. Your question has been answered, so I'll report this thread for locking - you need to post 100 posts to advance. There is no way around this, we'd like to have a look at what kind of a person you are before you reach the official member status. Admins are indeed capable of changing your rank _on occasion_, specifically for members who are returning after long periods of absence and find out that their accounts are gone for whatever reason _(server switch, forum backbone software switch, database errors etc.)_ - this is not one of those cases.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 28, 2014)

You ask p1ng to do it for you, and if lucky he'll organize a trial in court for that, either that or he's too busy being too kind.


----------



## Another World (Apr 28, 2014)

WaryLouka said:


> Great, I need to be member for this ( Even trough I am not a newcomer anymore )





WaryLouka said:


> I know, but it's ridiculous.



some of us with 10,000+ post who have contributed a lot to this site would disagree completely. at 56 posts you are still very much a newcomer. taking the time to post 100 quality replies, so you can change your custom title, doesn't seem to be asking all that much of you. you are looking at a few weeks to 1 month of being involved. 

-another world


----------

